# How, if at all, has the recent DHS report on the vulnerability of our electrical infrastructure...



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

How, if at all, has the recent DHS report on the vulnerability of our electrical infrastructure changed your approach to prepping?

Just wondering if this has anyone else rethinking their way of being prepared.

- Article From the Washington Examiner with a link to the DHS report.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It confirms what I thought before. I see a complete power grid shutdown as being part of a complete economic collapse. But it could be the trigger for a complete economic collapse too. You still need food and water, ways to heat your home and cook your food, plus guns and ammo. We've bought a lot of used candles at thrift shops. We also got a box of free used candles from a Catholic church through a freecycle site.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

BillS said:


> It confirms what I thought before. I see a complete power grid shutdown as being part of a complete economic collapse. But it could be the trigger for a complete economic collapse too. You still need food and water, ways to heat your home and cook your food, plus guns and ammo. We've bought a lot of used candles at thrift shops. We also got a box of free used candles from a Catholic church through a freecycle site.


I'm teaching myself to make solar panels. I'm stocked up on candles & oil lamp oil


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Our mini farm generates 6 KW a a day on solar provides all I need. in the city all of my ham radios run off solar, it's all about Beans, Bullets and Band Aids get some.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't read the report but grid down is part of my preps. If an EMP takes everything out we're back to the stone age anyways.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I prep for extended power outage since I live in a tropical country where hurricane season is several months but I'm woefully underprepared for a grid-down scenario. I do have some propane for the stoves, numerous flashlights, lanterns, and some portable solar but if it's an EMP which takes out most, if not all electronics, that's harder to cope with as a lot of thinggr are electrical nowadays.
LED lights have circuit boards. Cars wouldn't function. Even solar setups would be affected.


----------

